# SVS, Rythmik, HSU or ED?



## jmill251 (Jan 8, 2008)

I should first start out by saying that I live in Australia and this question is related to best performance for the landed cost.

Let me explain. I'm in the process of looking for an upgrade to my subwoofer in my home cinema. The room is 4.75m x 6.5m x 2.44m and is open to the rear, so it's a fairly large volume. I have been looking at all the usual options.

Now there is a local distributor for SVS in Australia and a PB13 Ultra will set me back around $3000AU. 
For $3500AU I could get 2 Rythmik F15's here.
Assuming HSU will ship to Australia and I believe they do I could probably land a pair of ULS15's for a similar amount.
Also I can get a pair of ED A7S-450's for about the same.

I have been thinking about using a pair for a while to try and smooth out response in my room, would be interested in your thoughts.

The SVS seems quite expensive but I'm sure is a very good unit.

Jon


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I really hear great things about the Rythmik.

Most people choose an SVS or an eD over the others that I see, but I hear that the Rythmik is truly a fantastic contender.

I've owned a PB13-Ultra and it was a fantastic sub and among the best that I heard when I owned it. One thing that stood out about the SVS among the rest of the competition is the appearance of the sub matched the quality of the performance. Most subs are nothing to really look at, but the SVS really looked beautiful to me.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Jon. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

As home theaters become more common place, the larger the subwoofer market will get. I know just in my small circle of friends and family, a scant year ago, I was the only one who had a home theater (not just a big screen, but a full blown home theater). Matter of fact, I've been in the HT hobby for well over a decade.

Now, all of that same circle is into the HT hobby. All of them have at least a 50" display, or a projector/screen in addition to at least 5.1 audio.

As such, many subwoofer companies have sprouted up. Some started as parts suppliers (Elemental Designs, Epik). Some were in it from the start (AV123, HSU, SVS). 

And, that doesn't include the companies who sell through brick and mortar stores.

This segment of home theater will continue to grow as prices continue to drop for big displays, blu ray continues its expansion, and more and more people get into the sound aspect of home theater.


----------

